# piercing gone wrong, need advice.



## Leigh (Jan 1, 2008)

I had the top of my left ear pierced, can't remember what it's called, with a gun by a friend of mine who happened to own a piercing gun, so a freebie  
the down side is after taking quit a while, and nearly being healed satisfactorily, it got torn, i now forget how, but it was very bad.

i took it out, this was all about a month ago, and the hole is gone, but on the front is a black little bruise, and the back apparently a nasty looking lump. 
so, what should i do? I've heard of bad things coming of removing infected piercings, i just need some advice. preferably before my ear falls off 

any help welcome, 
Josh

EDIT: is it the elipsis?


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 1, 2008)

If you're worried about an infection you need to see a doctor.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 1, 2008)

I got my ear pierced (by a proffesional) a while ago and got a lump at the back too...

It's just scar tissue, it has stopped swelling and is just about half the size of a mozzie bite now, sometimes it flares up other times it's unnoticable.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 1, 2008)

I struggle to feel any sympathy, you should get all your piecings done by a professional piercer, as they will know the basics like don't pierce cartlidge with a gun!


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 1, 2008)

Just go see a Doctor Leigh. Good luck with it.


----------



## zard (Jan 1, 2008)

i fail to understand why anyone would ask for health advice here instead of seeing a gp :?


----------



## Sidonia (Jan 1, 2008)

Destroy that piercing gun.


----------



## slither (Jan 1, 2008)

yeah mate u have an infection by the sounds of it all builds up inside the wound and causes a lump get to a doctors


----------



## Leigh (Jan 1, 2008)

hahaha, i apparently am not seeing it as seriously as i should be, and the friend that did it was a trained ear piercer, and assured me that she'd had plenty of successful gun-to-cartledge piercings. this was done at the end of 2006.
if the consensus is to see a GP, i will see a GP, but forgive my male attitude towards puting time and money into my own health. 
also, i ask on APS because many members are of the tattooed, pierced, body mod'd variety, and i'm appealing to their wisdom and experience.


----------



## eerin (Jan 1, 2008)

It's called a helix piercing. Go to a doctor.


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 1, 2008)

The lump is more than likely a keloid which is built up scar tissue - It's probably caused from the ripping of the piercing, Do salt soaks and it should go down.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jan 1, 2008)

do what uncle chop chop did. get a blade and cut it off :LOL:

personaly though i would go to the doc


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 1, 2008)

Go to the Vet and have it amputated.

IsK


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2008)

its a little infection. it apears when the peircing isnt looked after properly (cleaning etc) may i ask what was in it?? a stud?? but i think the reason it has appeard is it was rubbing to much when sleeping and has irritated the skin

My Family Owns and Run a tattoo shop in liverpool sydney. so yer i have seen some nasty stuff happen from people not taking care of their piercing.

so i would just go to the docter.

Cheers

Damo


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2008)

also DONT PLAY WITH IT IT WILL MAKE IT WORSE!!!


----------



## Australis (Jan 1, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> also DONT PLAY WITH IT IT WILL MAKE IT WORSE!!!



Or crossed eyed


----------



## Ella (Jan 1, 2008)

Australis said:


> Or crossed eyed



or it will fall off

I got my helix done years ago way back in high school with a gun and the same thing happened - lump, infected, grotty. So I took it out and just got it redone recently with a needle. All good now. Cartiledge tends to take a little longer to heal up and accept the jewellery then other areas (at least in my experience) so u gotta keep up the after care for a while. If the lump is a keloid go to ur doctor and ask about kenacomb or otocomb cream. Itz amazing stuff. The dr may be sceptical about prescribing it but convince them - it works! Good luck and steer clear of guns for ANY piercing - needles all the way.


----------



## jessb (Jan 1, 2008)

I got my ear cartilage done with a gun about 15 years ago and after about 6 months it still hadn't healed so I took it out. It also had a bit of a lump for ages (years), and I could squeeze out goo for ages after it had stopped hurting (sorry, I know it's really gross, but he wants advice!!!) Is it squeezable? If so, it is probably just a bit of residual pus from the infection. If it is still infected it will be hot and red/purple and you should get it checked out immediately! Otherwise, just use Betadine cream on it for a couple of days, and if it is still skanky, then see a doctor. 

A keloid scar will have the look of scar tissue, shiny and pink. But if you are prone to keloid scarring, you will have experienced it with other scars/tattoos/piercings. The bruise sounds like trauma left over from the cartilage being torn (ouch!)

Yep, eerin is right, it's called a helix piercing in the cartilage at the top.

Good luck!


----------



## falconboy (Jan 1, 2008)

IsK67 said:


> Go to the Vet and have it amputated.
> 
> IsK



LOL :lol::lol:

Yes Josh, get it seen to by a Doctor.


----------



## Bourbs (Jan 1, 2008)

I agree with everyone about the piercing gun being a no-no... I have had all of my piercings done using needles and have never had any serious problems with them other than piercers stuffing up.. 
Needle piercings tend to be less of a shock to the system from what I have noticed, and definately seem to heal alot faster. Definately a bad idea to remove an infected piercing, mainly because this seals the infection in - when the piercing is still there puss has a way to get out rather than just building up and causing more infection.

I am one of those shocking people who likes to try to treat things myself before going to a doc so all I would do if I was in your shoes is just grab the sharpest pin I can find and re-open the surface of the piercing to squeeze all the crap out and maybe see if you can get the piercing back in so that you have an open wound that you can get to rather than an infection completely sealed in. That said though, I'm not the sanest of people so if you aren't crazy and stupid, go to the doc before it falls off.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 2, 2008)

lol bourbs i was going to say that thats what i did with my ear it works to, and using a piercing gun it isnt the gun its the person if they play with it to much and all that or it rubs when sleeping ti will get infected it ill happen with a needlt also


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 2, 2008)

If the piercing is indeed infected - Popping the blister with a needle and then squeezing everything out isn't going to help anything?.

It sounds more like it's built up scar tissue or "the bump" that cartilage piercings are will known for getting. The top of my industrial had a tiny little bump on it when I had stopped doing salt soaks - I started doing them again and it was gone within 4 days.

If you really don't know what it is? Then go to a body piercer and explain to them what happened and they'll be able to suggest to you if it is indeed infected, or if it is just built up scar tissues - If it is infected they'll send you to the doctors to get antibiotics, IF the lump is just built up scar tissue they'll probably suggest you doing salt soaks and a Very MILD Water/Tea Tree Oil soak.


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 2, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> using a piercing gun it isnt the gun its the person if they play with it to much and all that or it rubs when sleeping ti will get infected it ill happen with a needlt also


 
1. Piercings guns have been proven on so many accounts to be dangerous for any piercing apart from ear lobe only - and even I wouldn't get my ear lobe pierced.

2. Piercing Studs that are loaded into a piercing gun are BLUNT - this doesn't actually pierce the skin like a piercing needle would, The piercing gun uses force to ram the blunt stud into your body.

3. People who use piercing guns to get cartilage piercings are insane - I have heard a couple of cases where people have actually used a piercing gun to get cartilage piercings and have heard the cartilage its self crack.

If you're going to get a piercing - get it done the correct way. Who cares if you have to pay a little more, I'd rather have healthy/healed piercing than a Sore/Swollen/Tender/Red/Infected piercing anyday.


----------



## carpetsnake (Jan 2, 2008)

wheres the pics lol


----------



## falconboy (Jan 2, 2008)

carpetsnake said:


> wheres the pics lol



You're sick! :lol:

Could be worse, might not be a piercing on his ear.........:shock:


----------



## carpetsnake (Jan 2, 2008)

we need blood and guts lol


----------



## Magpie (Jan 2, 2008)

DragonKeeper said:


> I got my ear pierced (by a proffesional) a while ago and got a lump at the back too...
> 
> It's just scar tissue, it has stopped swelling and is just about half the size of a mozzie bite now, sometimes it flares up other times it's unnoticable.


 

What you have there mate is a cyst. They flare up when the build up inside gets too much, then they "burst", often you won't even notice this happening, the pain / itchyness just goes away.


----------



## carpetsnake (Jan 2, 2008)

falconboy said:


> You're sick! :lol:
> 
> Could be worse, might not be a piercing on his ear.........:shock:


 
i do feel a bit sick today


----------



## DiamondAsh (Jan 2, 2008)

Grab a pin tightly with a pair of pliars. Hold under the flame from your stove until bright red/glowing. Jam into the other ear. 



Should take your mind of the sore one for a while ....


----------



## Bill07 (Jan 2, 2008)

my advice is DONT GO STICKING LUMPS OF STEEL THROUGH YOURSELF i dont know about the youth of today and their obsession with sticking stuff through themselves


----------



## Leigh (Jan 2, 2008)

haha, for the gun, ive learned my lesson. my ear lobe was done about 10 years ago with a thumb tack and an ice cube, and my eye brow done last june with the needle, so i don't often use the gun. sadly the eyebrow grew out 
Bourbs, you sound like the sanest one here, exactly what i WOULD do, but i think a trip to GP would work better. but not today, i'll go later. 
i'd take pics, but there really isn't anything gross or pussy happening, which is why i'm not taking it as seriously as i should be. and Bill, be cool, get a tat.


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 2, 2008)

DiamondAsh said:


> Grab a pin tightly with a pair of pliars. Hold under the flame from your stove until bright red/glowing. Jam into the other ear.
> 
> 
> 
> Should take your mind of the sore one for a while ....




best advice so far :lol:


----------



## addalast (Jan 2, 2008)

*Don't blame the gun*

The problem was not the gun or the operator, the piercing was healing fine. A proffessional is not necessarally better than an amatuer. You all know that better than most.
The problem is the tear and the fact that it healed in the wrong place.
You'll always have a scar. If that bothers you you'll need to see a GP and get a referral to a plastic surgeon.
Or you may decide to just wear the scar.
If there is still any infection you may need to see a GP anyway for a treatment to heal it up properly. If there is any foriegn matter inside it can go on for a long time.
When it's healed properly you may want to put in another piercing to cover the scar. Just remember it could all start over again.


----------



## Ella (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill07 said:


> my advice is DONT GO STICKING LUMPS OF STEEL THROUGH YOURSELF i dont know about the youth of today and their obsession with sticking stuff through themselves



I don't stick lumps of steel through myself - I pay someone else to stick lumps of steel through me!


----------



## Bourbs (Jan 2, 2008)

I stick lumps of steel through myself  High five!!


----------



## Leigh (Jan 2, 2008)

i concur, i have never done the sticking myself, its always been by a more responsible person.
...no, by a more experienced person, that probably more applicable.

the lump is less obvious today, my head did get knocked around a bit roughly NYE night, but today its just bruised and slightly lumpy, so ill still visit the GP tomorrow.
Josh


----------



## Bourbs (Jan 2, 2008)

I've only recently started getting piercings done professionally again... Stopped trusting other people to do piercings when the piercer stuffed up my lip piercing in every way possible. Bit the bullet 6 months back and went to a piercer and am pretty happy with the result. I still prefer self piercing though


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 2, 2008)

I have many scars like that on and in my ears, Years of bordem! they keep coming and going. But have seen some real bad ones that did need a doctor so it all depends on how bad it is. I still prefer doin my own too.


----------



## Leigh (Jan 2, 2008)

ive just now had a good look in the mirror, and the back of the ear is bruised too, but it doesn't really hurt to touch. the lumps only small, but the bruise is a bit obvious.
wish me luck, i may not live through it!
Josh


----------



## Bourbs (Jan 2, 2008)

yea I figure if i can do it myself, then I will.. If its a more complicated one then ill call in a professional. I do draw the line when my mates ask me to pierce them though. Atleast if I stuff up one of my own piercings theres nobody else to blame.


----------



## Magpie (Jan 2, 2008)

Nevermind, Leigh is dead from Septicaemia now.


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 2, 2008)

Could be a keeloid scar (not sure how its spelt). I get them from using a gun for piercing. Everytime my ears got pierced i would get the lump. A plastic surgeon injected it with cortisone and it is very minute but still there. My belly was obviously pierced with a needle and i didnt get that problem. I think the doctor said its because the gun pushed and doesnt actually pierce it.

Simone.


----------



## Bourbs (Jan 2, 2008)

attack the ear with a pin! you know you want to.


----------



## Bourbs (Jan 2, 2008)

haha johnbowemonie ... i love it how u say ur bellie was obviously pierced with a needle... I have met people who had their bellie piercing done with a gun. freakin idiots they are


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 2, 2008)

Ill do it 4 ya it wont hurt me a bit lol


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 2, 2008)

They think a gun is betta cause its over more quickly.


----------



## Bourbs (Jan 2, 2008)

slower piercings are better i say. when i do mine i dont get any swelling .. dont even bleed. its a bit strange


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea i find the same thing. i have done mates that seem to bleed non stop. but mine dont bleed much at all .i had a mate that wouldnt let me do the little cartlage part inside the ear, he got it done with a gun and ended up with golden staff from it


----------



## Leigh (Jan 2, 2008)

needle on the eye brow was great, didn't hurt or anything, and felt no pain afterwards. gun was a b***h.


----------



## Marzzy (Jan 2, 2008)

I got someone to stick a needle through my tongue 5 days ago swelling is down now lol. I also have a spacer they smell so bad lol go 10mill hole in my ear looks wicked ! Im guessing he went to the doctors by now....


----------



## Magpie (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn, he's still alive.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 2, 2008)

Marzzy said:


> I got someone to stick a needle through my tongue 5 days ago swelling is down now lol. I also have a spacer they smell so bad lol go 10mill hole in my ear looks wicked ! Im guessing he went to the doctors by now....


 
Good time of the year for it as you can eat lots of ice cream to reduce the swelling! 
Go back for a second one.


----------



## Leigh (Jan 2, 2008)

still kicking, no didn't go to the doctors, im the master of putting medical things off, ive had practice.


----------



## Bourbs (Jan 2, 2008)

i have an idea.. use a syringe to suck the crap outta ur ear and then put it on ebay. imagine how many sickos would get all excited over it.. eww


----------



## Leigh (Jan 3, 2008)

think it'd go for much? i could stick it up in For Sale, but not too sure how well it'd go down with the Inner Party and Thought Police.


----------



## falconboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Mate, you can sell anything on ebay.


----------



## jessb (Jan 3, 2008)

Leigh said:


> needle on the eye brow was great, didn't hurt or anything, and felt no pain afterwards. gun was a b***h.


 
Well it hurts like crazy on nipples!!!


----------



## Leigh (Jan 3, 2008)

nipples, that'll be a fun one if i ever get it done  you know who'd look good with nipples done? Falconboy!


----------



## Ella (Jan 3, 2008)

jessb said:


> Well it hurts like crazy on nipples!!!



burns like a b***h dunnit jess!


----------



## falconboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Leigh said:


> nipples, that'll be a fun one if i ever get it done  you know who'd look good with nipples done? Falconboy!



A piercing gun or needle is going nowhere near my man cans thank you very much. :shock:


----------



## Bourbs (Jan 3, 2008)

ive been tempted to get my nipples done lately.. im kinda assuming they would be the most painful piercing


----------



## Leigh (Jan 3, 2008)

haha, nipples, sounds like a sensitive part of your body to stamp sterilized metal through, but id try it one day maybe.


----------



## Bourbs (Jan 3, 2008)

ive told my man that if he gets his done ill get mine done... i think hes concerned that i wont leave his alone if he gets them done though haha


----------



## nalda baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybee you should get a tattoo next time? of a snake or gecko? lol,I think it will get better,my sister in law got her nose pierced and she had the same problem then it went away! good luck and cheers (-:​


----------



## Leigh (Jan 3, 2008)

i still haven't seen the doc, will eventually though...

also, nipple piercings lead to chains and leather, so be careful Bourbs.


----------



## Bourbs (Jan 3, 2008)

...and your point is...? hehe


----------



## Leigh (Jan 3, 2008)

well, wouldn't wanna lose a nipple to some unfortunately rough late night activity... they don't grow back, i hear.


----------



## stokedapollo (Jan 3, 2008)

well ihave both my nipples done my tongue eye brow ears and my um you know !!!


----------



## Leigh (Jan 3, 2008)

stokedapollo said:


> well ihave both my nipples done my tongue eye brow ears and my um you know !!!



and do you ever chain them all together just for kicks??  tongue i wouldn't pierce, but i wanna get my eyebrow re done.


----------



## jessb (Jan 3, 2008)

Ella said:


> burns like a b***h dunnit jess!


 
More than virtually anything I've ever felt (with the exception of childbirth - but they give you an epidural for that - no pain relief for piercings!!!)

I wouldn't worry about losing your nip to some rough activity Leigh or Bourbs - mine was so sensitive I jumped a mile if anyone brushed against my front for about six months!  There was no danger of any activity at all! I took it our after 6 months, got the other one done a year later and took that out after 6 months as well! Pretty much all my piercings have gone now (I have had about 8 over the years) and I'm now focussing on my tatts.


----------



## Leigh (Jan 3, 2008)

i keep losing piercings, maybe tats is the way to go? wait till im 18 either way, and id rather have a good think about it before going ahead.


----------



## falconboy (Jan 3, 2008)

stokedapollo said:


> and my um you know !!!



You know what they say......pics or it didn't happen. :lol:

Kidding. :shock:


----------



## sockbat (Jan 3, 2008)

I've had a few peircings, My belly being the worst for infection, I'd see a doctor
As for tats you need to think long and hard about what you want and weather you can live with it for the rest of your life. Personley i haven't got any thing violent all mine are mellow.


----------



## jessb (Jan 3, 2008)

Leigh said:


> i keep losing piercings, maybe tats is the way to go? wait till im 18 either way, and id rather have a good think about it before going ahead.


 
Yep, good idea. My rule with tatts is to have a design planned for 6 months before I go ahead with it. I got my first about 2 months after my 18th birthday and am now planning my 5th!


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 3, 2008)

MY nipple was my fav one! but yea it does hurt 4 a few months after, but its a good painLOL


----------



## Leigh (Jan 3, 2008)

how bout a tattooed nipple? or is that crossing too many boundaries ? yeh, tats id be careful about, and only something subtle.


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 3, 2008)

I woke up one mornin with a tatt on my hand ,not a good look!!


----------



## Bourbs (Jan 3, 2008)

ive had both nostrils, my septum, tongue, lip, ears and something else pierced... after all those im still nervous about nipple piercing haha


----------



## Leigh (Jan 3, 2008)

my uncle had Love and Hate burnt off his knuckles when it became uncool, so i don't want to make his stupid mistakes.


----------



## Bourbs (Jan 3, 2008)

how the hell did you wake up with a tatt on your hand? surely you would remember doing it! haha


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 3, 2008)

Not really was a big night, a chick at the same party ended up with one worst than mine.


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 3, 2008)

Ive lost count of the things i have had pierced, some that cant be mentioned on a family site like this one.hehehehe


----------



## Scag (Jan 27, 2008)

1. You used a gun for cartilige, which can shatter your cartlidge
2. The stud post is not long enough to handle the swelling. 

And cartlidge takes around 6-8 months to fully heal.

oh and i didnt read the 6 pages so if my answers have already been answered, sorry.

Thanks.


----------



## Leigh (Jan 27, 2008)

wow, this thing's back again. 
for anyone who's interested, i didn't go to the doctor, real men walk it off  but the lump has gone down, and the bruise (sp) is even clearing up. as for my last remaining piercing, it started to weep a few weeks back, then last weekend the back fell out, so i took it out, and haven't replaced it yet.
all gone, i feel naked without bits of metal hanging out of me.


----------



## jenjen (Jan 27, 2008)

I noticed alot of people using the word keloid scarring. This is usually what people call any bump on a piercing. More ofter than not, it is actually a hypertrophic scar. See this link for the difference: http://wiki.bmezine.com/index.php/Hypertrophic_scarring I am prone to hypertrophic scarring at the site of my piercings. Doesn't put me off getting them though! I currently have 48 all up, but many over the years have been taken out, so the actual number would be closer to 60. I will never stop!!!!!!!!


----------



## haz1111 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey my advice would be to mix hot water with salt (normal table) using a cotton tip, apply it all over the the piercing and jewelery do it at least three times a day and dont play with it. Need more help Pm me


----------



## Leigh (Jan 27, 2008)

jenjen said:


> I currently have 48 all up, but many over the years have been taken out, so the actual number would be closer to 60. I will never stop!!!!!!!!



so many piercings, and so young  i wanna get my eyebrow redone, but am trying to get a new job, so figure I'd be better to wait until i can be sure it's allowed.

and thanks for the help too, but at the moment its all going fine, everything's sorting itself out.


----------

